# Heartsick about Friday SCOTUS



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Lord forgive me when I sliced off that mans ear with a sword, thank you Lord for putting it back in place and healing the wound. Lord FORGIVE me for not falling on my knees and seeking your counsel before I acted. Lord forgive me for not PRAYING daily that you would remove EVIL men from the seat of government. Lord you who took down Kings and made them to eat grass, Lord you who HUMBLE proud men before the world, Lord You who are in ultimate control, but also you Lord who hear and answer prayer of righteous men.

Lord you who hear our groaning when there are no words to say. Please God send REVIVAL to the United States, Lord GOD humble proud leaders of this country, and in asking that I know I might not like the form your judgement takes. Lord shelter and protect those I love in the coming judgement, Lord give time and open ears to those who would hear your word and turn from Evil which walks our land.

I thank GOD for the Spirit which dwells within me - for without it I would be LOST !!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Amen brother. Yes judgement is coming and the only refuge is found in Jesus Christ.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

The Bible tells of exactly what is happening now. Read II Peter and you will understand that this is fortold. GOD help us.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sad day for America. A culmination of 50+ years of the sexual revolution and Roe vs Wade has caused our moral compass to point directly to hell. May God have mercy on us.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen!!!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> if anyone causes one of these little ones--those who believe in me--to stumble, it would be better for them to have a large millstone hung around their neck and to be drowned in the depths of the sea.


we as a nation just told our children that it is OK to sin .. we promote & glorify that 'feel good' option and turned away from the Lord
i fear the consequences that my children & their children will face.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The only "we" is the scumbag demorats and progressives. We didn't say it was ok for g
****'s to wed, THEY did


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Sad day for America. A culmination of 50+ years of the sexual revolution and Roe vs Wade has caused our moral compass to point directly to hell. May God have mercy on us.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This...

Nailed it!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Temporary happiness for a few at a terrible cost to a nation.

I wonder what word will be devised to describe someone who hates Christians.


----------

